# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Как настроить Фильтр

## Arkadiy

Есть ящик на майле, в последнее время(три дня) стало сыпатся по 5 спамерских письма, не считая тех, что сам Майл отфильтровывает. Почтовым клиентом я не пользуюсь, как то нужды особой нет, да и почта с веб интерфейсом как то мобильней :Smiley:  . Конечно же сделал пару фильтров по "теме", сделал чёрный список, последний кстати по моим ощущением не помогает. Может кто даст пару советов как правильно или правильней настроить фильтры.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

Мейловские фильтры не особо помогают, у самого закидывают ящик рекламой, половину убивает Spamhilator, но письма явно "заточены" на обход бейсовых фильтров, так-что надо что-то новое искать...  :Sad:

----------


## Dime3us

По разному можно настраивать...это много от чего зависит.Я иногда баню целые домены-hotmail.com и ему подобные.По полю "кому",если там нет моего адреса (но надо настраивать много исключений),по полю "от" тоже иногда получается.Последнее время мне упорно валился спам,где в поле "от" было "Дед мороз"  :Smiley:  Ну и по теме тоже иногда.
Но всетаки не особо эффективно все это...

----------


## Rene-gad

@Arkadiy



> Может кто даст пару советов как правильно или правильней настроить фильтры.


IMXO практически невозможно создать или настроить спам-фильтр, который будет ловить всё и причём без ошибок - это как и в случае с антивирусами.   
Сам пользуюсь Спам-Фильтром у провайдера (freenet.de) + Буревестниковский 1.5.4. Первый отфильтровывает примерно 80%, второй - ещё 19.9%, 0.1% не распознаёт ни один, ни второй.
Ну а вот ещё мнение Geser'a по вопросу. :Wink:

----------


## Arkadiy

> @Arkadiy
> 
> IMXO практически невозможно создать или настроить спам-фильтр, который будет ловить всё и причём без ошибок - это как и в случае с антивирусами.


Поэтому я и сделал, что бы отфильтрованные письма падали в папку "сомнительные" или "спам".
 Я сделал пару фильтров:
Если *Кому* содержит [email protected]
Если *Тема* содержит проект | рунета 
Если *Тема* содержит заработать | заработок | бизнес | business
Если *Тема* содержит товар | услуга | новинка | рассылки 

Первый фильтр сделал таким, потому что это не моё мыло, и в 50 процентах спама, который мне приходит, написанно именно так.

А есть ли такое понятие как "спамерские базы"? И если есть, можно ли свое мыло от туда убрать. Понимаю, звучит наивно, но все таки... :Smiley:

----------


## Dime3us

> А есть ли такое понятие как "спамерские базы"? И если есть, можно ли свое мыло от туда убрать. Понимаю, звучит наивно, но все таки...


Есть.Насчет убрать-имхо почти невозможно.(поправте если не так  :Wink:  ) Да даже если и можно,не факт,что через день оно не попадет туда снова.

----------


## Arkadiy

Недавно сделал ещё один до безобразия простой и логичный фильтр: если письмо НЕ адресованно мне, то его сразу в спам.  :Cheesy:

----------


## MOCT

> Недавно сделал ещё один до безобразия простой и логичный фильтр: если письмо НЕ адресованно мне, то его сразу в спам.


с этого надо начинать :-)
только не забыть при этом адреса рассылок, типа [email protected]

----------


## eech

Большую часть борьбы со спамом можно возложить на свой почтовый сервер. Для этого можно настроить фильтры почтового ящика. Постараюсь изложить без применения "заумных" слов, чтобы было понятно и новичку. Профессионалы, надеюсь, смеяться не будут.

Итак, разберем настройку фильтров на примере mail.ru.
Зайдем в почтовый ящик, затем в настройки и наконец в фильтры. Пока у нас фильтров нет. Жмем "добавить фильтр". Как видите, мы можем анализировать следующие поля:
От:
Тема:
Кому:
Переадресовано от:
Переадресовано для:
Копии:
Размер:
Допустим, вас "достал" спам с адреса [email protected]. Можно конечно просто занести этот адрес в "черный список", так даже проще. Но мы пока занимаемся фильтрами. Прописываем в поле "От" "содержит" адрес нашего спамера. Распознающая часть фильтра готова. Осталось настроить реагирующую.
Здесь сервер по нашему желанию может:
1. Ответить "нет такого адреса".
2.Переместить копию сообщения в указанную папку (можно создать на сервере папку для спама и сомнительных писем).
3.Переслать копию сообщения на указанный вами адрес.
4.Отправить уведомление на адрес, указанный вами.
5.Ответить автоматически. Текст автоответа вы должны ввести сами. (Например - "СПАМУ-БОЙ")  :Smiley: 
Из всего этого проще всего конечно ответить, что такого адреса нет.
Ниже мы должны указать серверу, что же делать с самим письмом, которое удовлетворяет условиям фильтра. Сервер может:
1. Поместить письмо в папку "Входящие".
2. Не помещать его туда. В этом случае письмо теряется.
И наконец последнее. Еще ниже есть чекбокс (квадратик, в котором можно поставить галочку) "Применять к письму, обработанному данным фильтром следующие фильтры". Если у нас всего один фильтр - ставить галку нет смысла.
Если фильтр (как в нашем случае с [email protected]) отлавливает *только* нежелательные письма, то галку ставить не нужно. Если писмо выбрасывается - какой смысл проверять его и другими фильтрами?  :Smiley: 

В последнее время на Мэйле стали происходить чудеса.  :Smiley:  Меня например  достал спам, где в поле "кому" не было моего адреса... Я создал фильтр:
Если поле "Кому" [не содержит] [здесь я ввел мой адрес] 
Тогда...
Ответить "нет такого адреса"
а исходное сообщение не помещать в папку "Входящие". Всё.
Учтите, что применяя такой фильтр вы отбрасываете письма, которые отправлялись вам через поля "копия" и "переадресовано"!

Можно задействовать фантазию.  :Smiley:  Например, договориться со всеми (!) своими адресатами, чтобы они в поле "Тема" вводли ключевую фразу. Это будет своего рода защита паролем. Фраза может быть любая. Например такая:
*alex*
Это совершенно не мешает письму. Ваш партнер, поздравляя вас с праздником может задать тему:
С праздником! *alex*
Вы же вводите фильтр:
Если поле "Тема" не содержит "*alex*"
То ответить "нет такого адреса"
А письмо не помещать в папку "Входящие".
Так отсеются все (!) письма, не содержащие фразу "*alex*" в поле "Тема".
И наконец - маленький совет. Будьте внимательны при составлении фильтров. При неаккуратной настройке вы можете отвергнуть не только спам, но и обычные, а иногда и нужные письма.

Извиняюсь, не заметил, что тема уже существует, поэтому создал новую.
Спасибо, что поправили.

----------

